# Games from your birth year?



## BronzeHeart92 (Aug 13, 2017)

Same as title. I was born in 1992 and Super Mario Kart was released in that particular year among other esteemed titles.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Aug 13, 2017)

1991 = Alien Breed... a game that would have sold far more copies if the title wasn't a lie.


----------



## fallout19980 (Aug 13, 2017)

1998. Half life, fallout 2, resident evil 2.


----------



## Liatai (Aug 13, 2017)

Super Mario Brothers 2... cripes, I feel old.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 13, 2017)

Missile Command and Pac-Man.


----------



## Norros (Aug 13, 2017)

Sonic CD, DOOM, Duke Nukem II


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 13, 2017)

I'm just going to link this.
Category:1989 video games - Wikipedia


----------



## FernGator (Aug 13, 2017)

Umm.... the original Mario Bros, not even "Super" Mario Bros. It wasn't even on any console, that was the arcade release! We're talking 1983 folks! Yeah. I'm old.


----------



## real time strategist (Aug 14, 2017)

Idk if this counts but the expansion age of mythology titans came out, I played it before I went to school. If I was born 17 days earlier I could say the original.


----------



## BronzeHeart92 (Aug 15, 2017)

Skoggy said:


> Umm.... the original Mario Bros, not even "Super" Mario Bros. It wasn't even on any console, that was the arcade release! We're talking 1983 folks! Yeah. I'm old.



Man, that's long time ago indeed. On the bright side, Luigi was introduced to the world back then. xD


----------



## annethecatdetective (Aug 31, 2017)

... Tetris.

Well now I feel old.


----------



## lyar (Sep 1, 2017)

FF7, Diddy Kong Racing, Tekken 3 and Crash Bandicoot 2 to name a few


----------



## jtrekkie (Sep 1, 2017)

Marathon


----------



## Xaroin (Sep 1, 2017)

XD holy shit a lot of games came out in 2000, first CS game, First Deus Ex game, Majora's Mask, and Paper Mario are some of them


----------



## Scorpen (Sep 1, 2017)

1991= Super Mario World, Sonic the Hedgehog, F-Zero...


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 1, 2017)

I believe that Pokemon Red & Green were released in Japan in 1996, the year I was born.


----------



## WolfyJake (Sep 2, 2017)

Final Fantasy VII, BOIII


----------



## Bedlams (Sep 3, 2017)

2003 KotOR (Star Wars)


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 4, 2017)

I've still got everyone else beat.


----------



## Loffi (Sep 4, 2017)

Mother


----------



## MaikeruNezumi (Sep 11, 2017)

1997 is the year Oddworld: Abe's Oddysee and Final Fantasy VII came out.


----------



## Dongding (Sep 15, 2017)

Stratelier said:


> I've still got everyone else beat.



>:3

2-in-1 Super Mario Bros. / Duck Hunt
Castlevania 1 & 2
Bionic Commando
Contra
Donkey Kong
Double Dragon 1&2
Metroid
R-Type
Super Mario Bros 2 & 3
Wizards and Warriors
Zelda 2

Only mentioned games I've played and I know are fun and well made. (For the most part...) Apparently Nintendo decided to make like half their good games on my birthday.


----------



## Wolveon (Sep 15, 2017)

Metroid: Samus Returns.


----------



## ReverbFox (Sep 15, 2017)

Silent Hill, System Shock 2, Crazy Taxi, Super Smash Bros., Shenmue


----------



## ReverbFox (Sep 15, 2017)

Wolveon said:


> Metroid: Samus Returns.


H Y P E


----------



## Water Draco (Sep 15, 2017)

Apparently the following games were in the arcades.
Speed Race
Shark Jaws
Western Gun
Gun Fight
Dungeon
Adventure
Pedit5
dnd
Nürburgring 1


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 15, 2017)

Water Draco said:


> Apparently the following games were in the arcades.
> Speed Race
> Shark Jaws
> Western Gun
> ...


Those sound like Atari 2600 games...


----------



## Simo (Sep 15, 2017)

For me, it would have been pinball machines...no video games yet.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 15, 2017)

Wolveon said:


> Metroid: Samus Returns.


Don't you mean _Metroid II: Return of Samus?
_


Dongding said:


> Only mentioned games I've played and I know are fun and well made.


So did I.


----------



## Dongding (Sep 15, 2017)

Wolveon said:


> Metroid: Samus Returns.


Das a gud wun.


Stratelier said:


> Don't you mean _Metroid II: Return of Samus?_


Yeh yer rite.


----------



## lajm (Sep 17, 2017)

JET SET RADIO FUTURE


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 17, 2017)

Half Life
BattleZone (Activision game)
Thief
Metal Gear Solid
Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Banjo-Kazooie
Fallout


----------



## Kig (Sep 24, 2017)

1995 - Little Romance for the Casio Loopy


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 24, 2017)

Kig said:


> 1995 - Little Romance for the Casio Loopy


OMG! The Casio Loopy!  I know it's a little off topic, but did you ever see Dr. Stuart Ashen's video about it?


----------



## Kig (Sep 24, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> OMG! The Casio Loopy!  I know it's a little off topic, but did you ever see Dr. Stuart Ashen's video about it?



I have not, I actually own one of these magnificent beasts (amongst other consoles no one cares about)



Spoiler


----------



## Inky-Neko42 (Oct 7, 2017)

1993 - Secret of Mana, Starfox, Megasman X & Kirby's Adventure. Sadly, I haven't played any of these gems~


----------



## Sarachaga (Oct 8, 2017)

TES: Arena. 
(Which I find good but not as good as daggerfall )


----------



## ellyroo (Oct 8, 2017)

1995: Earthbound!  and rayman


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 8, 2017)

Definitely dating myself on this one...


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 9, 2017)

Hah,  you actually beat me there.  Not by much though...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 9, 2017)

Stratelier said:


> Hah,  you actually beat me there.  Not by much though...



I miss arcades.   That was the place to be "back in the day." Lol


----------



## kidchameleon (Oct 9, 2017)

Hmm... looks like 1992 was kind of a lame year game-wise, going by my taste at least. 
Only decent games that came out were Sonic the Hedgehog 2 and Final Fantasy V, and the latter was only in Japan.


----------



## Simo (Oct 9, 2017)

Marbles?


----------



## Shoiyo (Oct 9, 2017)

Metroid came out the year I was born.


----------



## Simo (Oct 9, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I miss arcades.   That was the place to be "back in the day." Lol



I also really miss arcades, as a person that has always enjoyed pinball machines more than video games. But it was cool, going down to the arcade, where the older kids smoked and you had to leave the safety of your home, and do things like ride your bike to get there. I do miss that...


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 10, 2017)

Donkey Kong!! 1981!


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Oct 12, 2017)

Dune II by Westwood Studios.


----------



## McStuffy (Oct 22, 2017)

1998- The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time.
It is an honor to be born in the same year as this game.


----------



## Augustus (Nov 7, 2017)

1987: Final Fantasy.


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 7, 2017)

Halo: Combat Evolved


----------



## Mabus (Nov 7, 2017)

Star Wars: Tie Fighter


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 7, 2017)

Pokemon gold and silver, Both my favorite gens too!


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 8, 2017)

Hehe you'll like this...

_The Oregon Trail_, 1971










(images from Wikipedia)
Edit: inducted into the World Video Hall of Fame in 2016, and is #9 on the Best Video Games of All Time list


----------



## LeonOnyx (Mar 2, 2018)

1997 Turock


----------



## Dongding (Mar 3, 2018)

Open_Mind said:


> _The Oregon Trail_, 1971



I like Organ Trail better. ;3

Great time waster on mobile.


----------



## kranch (Mar 5, 2018)

1999 silent hill, super smash bros, pokemon gold and silver, system shock 2


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 5, 2018)

This one is about seven weeks younger than I am.  Pong from 1972.


----------



## Open_Mind (Mar 5, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> This one is about seven weeks younger than I am.  Pong from 1972.
> 
> View attachment 28471


Oh the _hours_ I spent playing that game! On a huge CRT television. What a memory...


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 5, 2018)

Open_Mind said:


> Oh the _hours_ I spent playing that game! On a huge CRT television. What a memory...


Same, although we only had a tiny CRT television.  It was black and white too 

Isn’t it funny when gamers today complain about something having “rubbish graphics”? Don’t know they’re born!!


----------



## Pompadork (Mar 5, 2018)

Half Life and Grim Fandango, the only ones that matter in my heart :')


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 5, 2018)

Open_Mind said:


> Oh the _hours_ I spent playing that game! On a huge CRT television. What a memory...


Hours? Sometimes it's hard for me to focus for hours on extremely complex games. I become successful and then bored too soon.


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 5, 2018)

1985: _Super Mario Bros._


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 5, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Hours? Sometimes it's hard for me to focus for hours on extremely complex games. I become successful and then bored too soon.


Back then we didn't have so much to choose from on the information front.  For instance, we had three TV channels, all of which would shut down broadcasting for most of the day.  There was no Internet.  Music was mostly listened to on the radio.  There was no Atari yet, no Commodore 64, no Amiga, let alone Sega, Nintendo, or PlayStation.  Phones only made calls and were wired to the wall, and often you shared a phone line with your neighbours.

So if we sat down in front of something like this on a rainy day we had far fewer distractions to pull us away from it.

Anyway, enough of me channelling The Waltons


----------



## Open_Mind (Mar 5, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Phones only made calls and were wired to the wall, and often you shared a phone line with your neighbours.


Half the folks reading that will not believe it. How could anyone survive??
Laugh out loud.


----------



## Stealtheart (Mar 6, 2018)

Lots of good ones:
Daggerfall, Quake, Diablo, Super Mario 64, Harvest Moon, Command and Conquer, Crash Bandicoot, Resident Evil, the Neverhood and Star Wars Shadows of the Empire.

Though my favorites of my birth year are: Titanic Adventure Out of Time (One of my top 5 all time), Master of Orion II (also one of my top 5), Civilization II and Tomb Raider.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Mar 7, 2018)

Yoshi's Island GBA, Super Mario Sunshine, Mario Party 4, and Pokemon R/S.


----------



## FreeTraderBeowulf (Mar 8, 2018)

A lot of classic games came out in 1996, but my personal favourite is Quake. I don't think any other game has nailed (no pun intended) the Lovecraftian nightmarishness of that game.


----------



## Procompy (Mar 16, 2018)

Kirby's Dream Land, Ecco the Dolphin, Super Mario Kart. First in the series for each.

Sequels that year include Super Mario Land 2, which was the first appearance of Wario, and Sonic the Hedgehog 2, first appearance of Tails

Seems like a good year for gaming.


----------



## RaverMonki (Mar 28, 2018)

Pokemon snap appearently.


----------



## Skychickens (Mar 29, 2018)

I’m also 1992 so. So many good games~!


----------



## crociq (Apr 4, 2018)

'89. DuckTales, Final Fight, SimCity, Mother, Puzznic, Super Mario Land. 

Pretty good year.


----------

